# Hiking trail suggestions in Banff and Jasper?



## riverside (Aug 4, 2010)

At the end of next week we're heading for 12 days in Banff and Jasper National Parks.  We are going primarily to hike.  Not being as young as we used to be, we'll probably limit our hikes to 6-7 miles round trip.  I bought a hiking book which looks great but it just tells about all the trails and doesn't distinguish between the "must do" and "don't bother".  Do any of you have a favorite trail you can recommend?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mandatory:  From Lake Louise head up to Lake Agness (stop for a bite at the teahouse) then over the Beehives to the Plain of Six Glaciers (for an afternoon snack at that teahouse) and then back to Lk Louise. 
  From Moraine Lake:  Sentinel Pass or just Larch Valley.  

OK but not mandatory:  Boom Lk, Rockbound Lk, Paradise Valley (I did the latter as a one way hike from Moraine via Sentinel Pass and if I had to do it again, I would just do the Larch Valley side and skip the Paradise V side).  

I've wanted to do Wilcox Pass and Parker Ridge based on photos but haven't been able to make the logistics work.  Something for a return trip.  

The short hike up to Castle was a nice afternoon jaunt after a long drive.  
The hike to Johnston Falls is fine if you are from an area without many falls; for me, not too much.  

Cavell Meadows is the classic in Jasper so will be crowded.  It's a long drive from Banff so may not be worth it. 

Stanley Glacier in Kootenay NP was disappointing; the picture was much better than the reality but it may depend on the season for the amount of snow left.  

Also take a look at Kananaskis Country which is the area south of Canmore.  Spectacular scenery.  I have just driven through it and picked up a hiking book for a return trip next year.   The area around Upper and Lower Lk Kananaskis were particularly inviting.


----------



## Dottie (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the question and responses.  We are heading to the area in early July.  Actually prefer to keep the miles under 5 or 6 but could do a couple of those.  We are in our early 70s.


----------



## BlindBat (Aug 5, 2010)

riverside said:


> At the end of next week we're heading for 12 days in Banff and Jasper National Parks.  We are going primarily to hike.  Not being as young as we used to be, we'll probably limit our hikes to 6-7 miles round trip.  I bought a hiking book which looks great but it just tells about all the trails and doesn't distinguish between the "must do" and "don't bother".  Do any of you have a favorite trail you can recommend?  Thanks for your help!



For an easy, yet spectacular, one that you can squeeze into a couple of hours try Johnston (might be Johnson) Canyon North of the Banff townsite on the Trans Canada Highway.

Kind of a mini Grand Canyon type gorge lots of beautiful rushing water and neat formations.


----------



## eal (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a great book for helping to select worthwhile hikes, called "Don't Waste your Time in the Canadian Rockies"

http://www.amazon.ca/Dont-Waste-You...2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281033236&sr=1-2-spell


----------



## riverside (Aug 5, 2010)

eal said:


> This is a great book for helping to select worthwhile hikes, called "Don't Waste your Time in the Canadian Rockies"
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Dont-Waste-You...2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281033236&sr=1-2-spell



I thought about getting that book but ended up ordering Canadian Rockies Trail Guide by Brian Patton and Bart Robinson.  It looks like a great book.  I'll take the suggestions from here and then look them up in the book to read more about the trails.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 6, 2010)

sue1947 said:


> Mandatory:  From Lake Louise head up to Lake Agness (stop for a bite at the teahouse) then over the Beehives to the Plain of Six Glaciers (for an afternoon snack at that teahouse) and then back to Lk Louise.
> From Moraine Lake:  Sentinel Pass or just Larch Valley.
> 
> OK but not mandatory:  Boom Lk, Rockbound Lk, Paradise Valley (I did the latter as a one way hike from Moraine via Sentinel Pass and if I had to do it again, I would just do the Larch Valley side and skip the Paradise V side).
> ...






riverside said:


> I thought about getting that book but ended up ordering Canadian Rockies Trail Guide by Brian Patton and Bart Robinson.  It looks like a great book.  I'll take the suggestions from here and then look them up in the book to read more about the trails.



I'd agree with Lake Agnes, Little Behives.  Getting over to the Plain of Six Glaciers might be a bit agressive for you as it gets onto a very narrow track given the amount of traffic.  I've seen a number of more mature folks handle the Beehive trails and classify it as moderate.  These would be hikes 42 and 43 in your Cdn Trail Guide book.  

I second Larch Valley, Sentinel Pass, Lake Annette (hikes 45 & 46).  

I'd add in a worthwhile hike would be Bow Glacier Falls - hike 57

Jasper would definitely be a drive but if you plan on staying there for a few days, there are a couple hikes.  Wilcox Pass is a definite yes, - hike 107.  Bald Hills would be another but might be a bit longer and more agressive than what you're looking for - hike 121

If you're going to stayin the Banff/Lake Louise area, I'd also suggest driving to Yoho National park.  Takakkaw Falls is just beautiful to see and you don't need to hike to it.  There are a number of hikes around the Lake O'Hara region - hikes 272-289.   Stop by Emerald Lake on the way back.  While there is an easy stroll around the lake, it's popular but boring.  The lake itself is worth seeing as it is truly beautiful.  

I don't know how much time you plan on hiking but the options are numerous.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 7, 2010)

Perhaps a little visual motivation (from my trip last fall)

Johnson Canyon - lots of people will hike to the lower falls and considerably less to the upper falls







Emerald Lake - can be very crowded but a very nice spot nonetheless






Morraine Lake is truly wonderful - one of my favourite places







And finally Parker Ridge - this is the side obviously facing the highway and the trail coming up to the ridge itself - sorry for the very wide pano







Hope that helps in some small way


----------



## Dottie (Aug 7, 2010)

What gorgeous photos!!!!!!!!


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you.

I forgot to mention that there are often hiking restrictions in place requiring groups of either 4 or 6 as a result of wildlife activity so be sure to check the Parks Canada website beforehand

Trail Report can be found  here.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 10, 2010)

eal said:


> This is a great book for helping to select worthwhile hikes, called "Don't Waste your Time in the Canadian Rockies"
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Dont-Waste-You...2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281033236&sr=1-2-spell



I used that book for our trip to Canada 2 years.  It is a wonderful book.  I liked it because for example it will tell you of course to go to Moraine Lake (a must of course) but staying in the same parking lot and going to the other trails are just as beautiful and of course not crowded at all.  

I loved Yoho NP which is easy to get to.  Make sure you see the Painted Pots and Marble Canyon.  

You will love your trip.  So many options for hiking.  I will be going up again next summer.


----------



## riverside (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions and great pictures.  I've marked the trails in our hiking book.  We're all packed and excited to go!


----------



## AKE (Aug 11, 2010)

Make sure that you take the appropriate precautions for bears and other wildlife.  There have been some tragedies in the past  re bears.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 12, 2010)

I watched the show  "The River of No Return"  with Marilyn Monroe and Robert Mitchum.  It was filmed on the Bow River.


----------



## riverside (Aug 12, 2010)

AKE said:


> Make sure that you take the appropriate precautions for bears and other wildlife.  There have been some tragedies in the past  re bears.



Thanks.  I think we may pick up some bear pepper spray when we get there.  I think we'll probably be on trails with many other people so that may help also.  No backpacking for us!


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 14, 2010)

I've just booked a weekend - Friday night/Saturday in Kananaskis and Saturday night/Sunday at Moraine Lake for last weekend in September.

Wondering about Helen Lake as a day hike for the Sunday.  I had hoped to do Larch Valley and/or Lake Annette but restrictions on # of hikers may well make those not possible as I'm solo.

Would appreciate hearing others thoughts.



djyamyam said:


> I'd agree with Lake Agnes, Little Behives.  Getting over to the Plain of Six Glaciers might be a bit agressive for you as it gets onto a very narrow track given the amount of traffic.  I've seen a number of more mature folks handle the Beehive trails and classify it as moderate.  These would be hikes 42 and 43 in your Cdn Trail Guide book.
> 
> I second Larch Valley, Sentinel Pass, Lake Annette (hikes 45 & 46).
> 
> ...


----------



## skimble (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnson Canyon is too touristy.  It's crowded.  
Kananaskis is far prettier than Banff.  
There are some good hikes in Canmore-- I forgot the name, but there are some ancient springs we hiked to-- absolutely beautiful.  Even hiking along the river in Canmore, you'll see coal deposits, find wild berries, and see unbelieveable wildlife.
Been there 3 times; there's SO much to do... so much to see!


----------



## RIMike (Aug 15, 2010)

*Just back from Canmore*

Some trails recommended are Grassi Lakes Trail, just north of Canmore and Stanley Glacier Trail over in Kootenay National Park, just off Hwy 93.

The last writer is correct, Johnson Creek is beauitful but touristy, especially this time of year.
RIMike


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 15, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> I've just booked a weekend - Friday night/Saturday in Kananaskis and Saturday night/Sunday at Moraine Lake for last weekend in September.
> 
> *Wondering about Helen Lake as a day hike for the Sunday*.  I had hoped to do Larch Valley and/or Lake Annette but restrictions on # of hikers may well make those not possible as I'm solo.
> 
> Would appreciate hearing others thoughts.



Helen Lake is definitely worthwhile and a very worthy alternative.  It's about a half day hike for strong hikers.  If you have the time, it's worth doing the additional scramble from Helen Lake up to Cirque Peak because you get some amazing panoramic views of the glaciers around.  

If you have the "Don't Waste Your Time in the Canadian Rockies" book, it is hike #7.  It's been a while since we did this one so I can't offer much more than the guide book.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for the reply, sounds like a good plan B for me - I ordered the book when I read the reference above but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 16, 2010)

Most people only go up to the lower falls.  Best bet is to go either very early in the day or very late in the day to avoid the crowds.  Of course I did it late in the day AND in September so crowds weren't really much of an issue but still much more than elsewhere.



RIMike said:


> The last writer is correct, Johnson Creek is beauitful but touristy, especially this time of year.
> RIMike


----------



## riverside (Sep 3, 2010)

We're back and I thought I'd post some thoughts on the trails we did.  Our views were affected by the wildfires in British Columbia (two days looked like pea soup fog) so we lost out on a couple of hiking days.  We liked the Jasper area much better than the Banff area and if we ever go back, we'll go there. 

Johnston Canyon:  Very impressive.  Go early and avoid the crowds.  There were 7 waterfalls.  It mentioned the upper and lower falls.  Thank goodness we kept hiking as the last one was the most impressive.  

Castle Lookout:  This was o.k.  It was a steep hike with views of the valley.  We wouldn't do it again 

Grassi Lakes  Just past the Nordic Training Center in Canmore.  This was probably our favorite hike.  The trail follows the river, views of the falls, two beautiful lakes.  If you keep on scrambling to the top you go past mountain climbers and come out on another lake.  

Moraine Lake: We loved it here...much more than Lake Louise.  Be sure to go to the lookout.  The trail along the edge was nice

Consolation Lake:  We didn't think much of this trail.  You had to have 4 people in your party to hike because of bears but not sure why this was as this was not a bear area this time of year.  The bears were where the berries were.  No berries here and the lake was not that pretty.

Silverton Falls:  Don't bother.  There was one advantage...we never saw another person!

Lake Louise  The trails and areas here look like Disneyworld at Spring Break.  Too many people!!!  We did not enjoy it here

Plain of the Six Glaciers:  We rode horses here.  Nice trail but the teahouse was nothing remarkable.  Nice to have a destination though

Bow Glacier Falls  We weren't crazy about this trail.  The trail was boring and the falls not that impressive.  It would be o.k. to do if you had time to spare.  

Valley of the Five Lakes  Loved this hike.   The lakes were beautiful.  Some people on the trail but not crowded.  

We also went to Sumwapta Falls and Athabasca Falls on the parkway.  Be sure to go up to Edith Cavell.  The ice flows in the lake are pretty.  It snowed while we were there in August.  Beautiful spot

We had a great trip.  Stayed at the Worldmark Resort in Canmore.  It was an o.k. base but we would rather have been farther north.  Small rooms but clean and worked out well for us.  Highly recommend Becker's Chalets in Jasper.  We got one of the chalets on the river.  Charming and quaint.


----------



## djackson (Sep 9, 2010)

my wife and I always do Maligne canyon from the top down a few miles and then back up or vice versa. Yes the top is very touristy but still spectacular narrow gorge and trail down the small river is very pretty and interesting.  Can be be as easy or difficult as you wish based on how far you go.  about 20 minutes outside Jasper townsite.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 10, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> Most people only go up to the lower falls.  Best bet is to go either very early in the day or very late in the day to avoid the crowds.  Of course I did it late in the day AND in September so crowds weren't really much of an issue but still much more than elsewhere.



We went in July and of course there were alot of people.  While we were walking the trail, there was me and bf and another couple we met. We were the only ones around at that time.   I stopped to take a picture and before I could catch up to the rest of them a tree fell 5 feet in front of me.  Heard the crackling and boom.  Scared the hell right out of me.   From then on, I paid attention to noises.  

If a tree falls in a forest and only the girlfriend hears/feels it did it really happen?


----------

